# Electrician in sydney



## Tomfax (Jun 16, 2012)

HAs anyone every Tried to be a sparky in Oz? 
How do you go about doing this? I'm thinking about travelling out in November to Sydney. 

Any help would be great thanks. 
Tom

follow @Tomfax


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Where you traveling out from?
See my post here for some (hopefully) useful info:

http://www.australiaforum.com/new-m...hey-y-all-meet-another-friendly-neophyte.html

Good luck


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

You're most welcome.
Let us know how it goes.

Happy Christmas too!


----------

